# مع او ضد ؟!



## soul & life (14 مارس 2016)

وحشتونى جدا  اتمنى جميعكم يكون بخير  ..

طبعا كلنا بنتابع التلفزيون والصحف وبنشوف بعض الامور عليها جدل كبير وبنلاقى الصفوة متفقة على راى ما وفجأة الكل يغير رأيه او يتضح ان الناس دى كانت متساقة لتوجيه الرأى العام !

موضوعى وببساطة  هو ساحة للنقاش والحوار بدون جدال او خناق يعنى من الاخر مش عاوزين عراك  هنطرح رأى اوقضية ما ونقول انت مع او ضد 

ولكل عضو مشارك هيتفضل يقولنا مع ليه او ضد ليه 



*مع او ضد ؟! 

إلغاء قانون ازدراء الاديان ؟*


----------



## Maran+atha (14 مارس 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع
طبعا انا مع الغاء قانون ازدراء الاديان
لان هذا القانون هو ارهاب لكل انسان يريد ان يفهم جوهر الدين
فكل واحد يسأل عن شىء فى الاسلام خصوصا يتم توجه له هذا الاتهام
وكل العابرين الى المسيحية ايضا ويقولوا سبب تركهم للاسلام يتم توجه لهم نفس الاتهام
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين


----------



## aymonded (14 مارس 2016)

*طبعاً أنا ضد قانون الازدراء لأنه قانون مطاط ممكن يتلعب بيه بأي شكل من الأشكال، يعني لو حد مش عارف يدخل واحد في قضيه ممكن يلبسه قضية ازدراء... وطبعاً لا بقت فارقة اطفال والا كبار بقى كله واحد والمشكلة بتزيد وبتوسع كل يوم...*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 مارس 2016)

لست معه
اذ انه سيف مسلط على رقاب المفكرين بالدرجة الأولى ، فلو خان
احدهم التعبير طبقوه عليه
شكرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]عاااااركة ...عركة جديدة ...عركة جديدة ...*​​ :999::999::999:​


soul & life قال:


> *مع او ضد ؟!
> إلغاء قانون ازدراء الاديان ؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]مبدئياً مافيش حاجة أسمها ( قانون أزدراء الأديان )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه ( نصوص ) فى قانون العقوبات المصرى تُعاقِب على أزدراء الأديان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقبل ما نفتى لازم نفهم المادة ( 98 ) بتقول أية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يُعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تجاوز خمس سنوات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز ألف جنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل من استغل الدين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فى الترويج [/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أو التحبيذ بالقول أو بالكتابة أو باية وسيلة اخرى لافكار متطرفة *​​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]بقصد إثارة الفتنة *​*[FONT=&quot]أو تحقير أو إزدراء أحد الأديان السماوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو الطوائف المنتمية إليها أو الإضرار بالوحدة الوطنية أو السلام الإجتماعى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( شرح )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]-  المادة لا تقتصر على الدين الأسلامى فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- عنصران يجب توافرهما عند توجيه الأتهام ( الفعل المادى ) + ( القصد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- ( الفعل المادى ) وهو الذى يخرج للعلانية بأية وسيلة من وسائل العلانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= الترويج أى ( الإعلام – الأجتماع العام – الإعلان – وسائل التواصل الإجتماعى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- عنصر ( القصد ) – النية – وتتفرع الى حاجتين غاية فى الأهمية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) أثارة فتنة - (2) تحقير ( أزدراء )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذا توافر العنصران ضد المتهم ننظر إلى حاجة أسمها ( الضرر الواقع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو هنا إما أن يتسبب فعل الأزدراء فى وقوع حوادث بسببه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] أو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يتسبب فى (أحتقان المجتمع) أى ظهور بشائر أو مؤشرات تُنّذِر بنشوب حوادث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا هو معنى (السِلّمْ الإجتماعى) اللى بعض الناس مش قادرة تفهمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى عدم أنتظار وقوع المصيبة حتى نتحرك للحل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى الولة المصرى اللى كتب ع الفيس فى أمريكا أنه نفسه يقتل " دونالد ترامب "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حبسوه وألغوا تأشيرته وهيرحلوه على مصر غير مأسوفٍ عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هنغنى لك أغنية " نجاة الصغيرة " – أنا باستنااااك - لغاية ماتنفذ تهديدك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دة أسمه أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يفتح عليكم فتوح العارفين بالله ...أسمه ( السِلّمْ الإجتماعى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( الأزدراء ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا علاقة له[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بالسؤال فى الشرائع أو العقائد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وسأضع رأييى فى النص ( مع أو ضد ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعدما تبدأوا معايا عركة ع الماشى 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:love34::love34::love34:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مارس 2016)

*مع او ضد ؟! 

إلغاء قانون ازدراء الاديان ؟*
*
*
*مع طبعا*


----------



## aymonded (14 مارس 2016)

*لأ مش ناويين نتعارك معاك يا عمبود هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو بس المشكلة في الموضوع أن اي حد النهاردة عايز يعمل مشكلة مع حد
بيرقعه تهمة ازدراء ومش عارف ايه اللي بيحصل بصراحة الموضوع ده بقى شكله غريب
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *لأ مش ناويين نتعارك معاك يا عمبود هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو بس المشكلة في الموضوع أن اي حد النهاردة عايز يعمل مشكلة مع حد
> بيرقعه تهمة ازدراء ومش عارف ايه اللي بيحصل بصراحة الموضوع ده بقى شكله غريب
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]تمت أقالة وزير العدل ذات نفسه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه صرح أنه على أستعداد أنه يطبق القانون على ( النبى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقالوا ( النبى ) تستقيل 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تمت أقالة وزير العدل ذات نفسه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه صرح أنه على أستعداد أنه يطبق القانون على ( النبى )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فقالوا ( النبى ) تستقيل
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش قادر اضحك كفاية كده ههههههههه*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا مش قادر اضحك كفاية كده ههههههههه*​


 *[FONT=&quot]أى والله وزير العدل ( الزند ) قال كدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المذيع بيسأله - فقاله معنديش حد فوق القانون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( حتى لو كان النبى – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ذات نفسه - أستغفر الله العظيم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال كدة فعلاً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ( مازل حر ) ...أوعى تنسى 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2016)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]
> ...





> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > ​*[FONT=&quot]أو التحبيذ بالقول أو بالكتابة أو باية وسيلة اخرى لافكار متطرفة ​​[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]بقصد إثارة الفتنة ​[FONT=&quot]أو تحقير أو إزدراء أحد الأديان السماوية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أو الطوائف المنتمية إليها أو الإضرار بالوحدة الوطنية أو السلام الإجتماعى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]
> ...


*

انا مع 
بس بشرط 
نمشى بأسبقية الازدراء 
شوفوا بقا مين اول حد ازدرى 

كل من اتبع المصدر الرئيسى للإزدراء هما اول ناس ازدرت​​*​*[/FONT]*​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أى والله وزير العدل ( الزند ) قال كدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المذيع بيسأله - فقاله معنديش حد فوق القانون *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot] ( حتى لو كان النبى – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ذات نفسه - أستغفر الله العظيم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال كدة فعلاً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ( مازل حر ) ...أوعى تنسى
> [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*لهو انتا مش عارف ان

 قانون عقوبات الازدراء بينفذ على من يزدرى بالنبى فقط 

:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *نمشى بأسبقية الازدراء *​​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ .. نمشيه بأسبقية الحجز والسداد*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2016)

تقنين قانون زيى دة مهم فى مصر جدا
لاننا نعيش عصر عدم الادراك بين النقد والتجريح
معنى الغاء القانون دة
هتلاقى تسعين فى المية مثلا من مدرسى اللغة العربية فى المدارس بتهاجم وبتشتم الانجيل وخصوصوا خريجى الازهر
ويقولك حرية التعبير وانت تشتم وانا اشتم ونشوف مين اللى يكسب دة على اساس يعنى الموضوع اخرة كلام مش اتطور وبقى خناق فعلى وومممكن جرايم تحصل متسترة تحت ان شتم وانا باخد حق عقيدتى اللى اتهانت والقانون مش بيحمى  من هذا السفة ولا اية


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> تقنين قانون زيى دة مهم فى مصر جدا
> لاننا نعيش عصر عدم الادراك بين النقد والتجريح
> معنى الغاء القانون دة
> هتلاقى تسعين فى المية مثلا من مدرسى اللغة العربية فى المدارس بتهاجم وبتشتم الانجيل وخصوصوا خريجى الازهر
> ويقولك حرية التعبير وانت تشتم وانا اشتم ونشوف مين اللى يكسب دة على اساس يعنى الموضوع اخرة كلام مش اتطور وبقى خناق فعلى وومممكن جرايم تحصل متسترة تحت ان شتم وانا باخد حق عقيدتى اللى اتهانت والقانون مش بيحمى  من هذا السفة ولا اية



معني كده ان ده مبيحصلش حاليا في وجود القانون ؟ والجوامع وخطبه الجمعة أخبارها ايه؟ ولا ديه بتخضع لقانون الازدراء ؟ 
وموضوع ناظرة المدرسه المرفوضة من التعيين علشان مسيحية ومش ديه المشكله لا ، المدرسه فيها لوحة مكتوب عليها ابتسمي إنتي مسلمة ، واللي مش مسلمة مفروض تلطم طبعا
ده بالفعل بيحصل ياجرجس مع وجود قانون الازدراء ، هما أصلا مش بيعملوله اي حساب ولا كأنه موجود


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2016)

:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> معني كده ان ده مبيحصلش حاليا في وجود القانون ؟ والجوامع وخطبه الجمعة أخبارها ايه؟ ولا ديه بتخضع لقانون الازدراء ؟
> وموضوع ناظرة المدرسه المرفوضة من التعيين علشان مسيحية ومش ديه المشكله لا ، المدرسه فيها لوحة مكتوب عليها ابتسمي إنتي مسلمة ، واللي مش مسلمة مفروض تلطم طبعا
> ده بالفعل بيحصل ياجرجس مع وجود قانون الازدراء ، هما أصلا مش بيعملوله اي حساب ولا كأنه موجود


ماهو برضة القانون  بيقول لا تقتل ولا تسرق وحاطط عقوبات صارمة د كمثال يعنى
هل القتل والسرقة انتهت بوجود القانون ومحدش كسرة ؟؟؟
لما الناس فى وجود القانون وبتعمل الغلط امال لو مش موجود
يعنى  شيلى عقوبة القتل من القانون كدة وشوفى الحال اية


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> ماهو برضة القانون  بيقول لا تقتل ولا تسرق وحاطط عقوبات صارمة د كمثال يعنى
> هل القتل والسرقة انتهت بوجود القانون ومحدش كسرة ؟؟؟
> لما الناس فى وجود القانون وبتعمل الغلط امال لو مش موجود
> يعنى  شيلى عقوبة القتل من القانون كدة وشوفى الحال اية



بالعكس القانون ده بالذات لو مش موجود احسن 
الدوله عامله القانون علشان ميحصلش فتنه صح؟ طيب عدد المسلمين اكتر من عدد المسيحيين ، كمان اللي بيعتبروه المسلمين ازدراء في دينهم وهما غالبا بيعتبرو اي حاجة ازدراء ، ممكن نفس الحاجة المسيحيين متفرقش معاهم 
اللي بيحرك الدعاوى هما دائماً المسلمين ضد المسيحيين وخلي بالك الدوله أغلبيتها مسلمه يعني هيبقو دائماً مع اللي رافع الدعوة ضد المسيحي زي قضية الأولاد بتاعت الفيديو كده ، اي هبل عملوه قضيه ازدراء لمجرد انهم يفرغو الحقد والتعصب اللي جوه البعض 
كل ده مش بيعمل فتنه وكراهيه وحقد وإحساس بالتعصب جوه المسيحيين وبيخليهوم يتعاملو بحرص شديد لأحد يتلككلوهم ويعملولهم قضيه؟ 
طيب الدوله مفروض لو عايز تحافظ علي وحدة المجتمع وهي شايفه ان المجتمع غرقان في مستنقعات من التعصب والكراهيه ومعظم الناس جواهم داعش صغيرين يبقا تعمل ايه ، توقف القانون لحد ما تخرج الناس من مستنقعات الجهل اللي هي فيه ، ومستنقعات التعصب وساعتها بعد ما الناس تخرج من تعصبها ممكن نطبق القانون وممكن ساعتها يطبق صح 
إنما هو بوضع البلد دلوقتي بيزود الاحتقان مش بيقلله 
وبعدين لو جه واحد قال المسيحيين مشركين بيعبدو تلاته ، وانا قولت لا ده ازدراء ، حلو؟ عايزة اعرف الشخص ده ممكن يتحاكم ازاي ان ده ازدراء لان إيمانه وعقيدته بتؤمن بكده؟ هيحكاموه ازاي انه مذدري في الحاله ديه؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]لو جه واحد قال المسيحيين مشركين بيعبدوا تلاته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مش أزدراء ...دة أستقراء لعقيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]باسم الآب والأبن والروح القُدس ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]دول تلاتة عند القارئ الذى يجهل معناها العقائدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولكنها وحدانية عند من يعتقدون فيها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 مارس 2016)

اختنا
طلبت
مع او ضد
ليه دايما الحوارات بتقلب كده
&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2016)

*ما انا بعارف 

ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2016)

وانتى كمان وحشتينا سول 

انا اولا ضد قانون ازدراء الاديان 
لكن هعمل ايه اللى عايزاه الدوله بتنفذه رأى مش مهم 
ورأى اغلب الناس مش مهم اهم حاجه الاستقرار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فمع اوضد صدقينى مش هتفرق


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو جه واحد قال المسيحيين مشركين بيعبدوا تلاته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مش أزدراء ...دة أستقراء لعقيدة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]باسم الآب والأبن والروح القُدس ...
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*وانا لو قولت النبى محمد .. نبى كذاب والى نار جهنم وبئس المصير  

هيقبلوها منى كـــ " إستقراء لعقيدة "  !!!؟؟؟ :spor2:

++++++++++++ 
ماهو 
@ يا إما كل واحد يزدرى التانى على الملأ 
ونعطي للإزدراء مُسمى جميل إسمه ( إستقراء لعقيدة ) 

@ يا إما تحاكموا المسلم اللى بيستقرأ عقيدتة *​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

انا نسيت أقول انا مع ولا ضد، انا مع الالغاء


----------



## soso a (14 مارس 2016)

طبعا طبعا 
ضــــــــــــــــــــــــده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *وانا لو قولت النبى محمد .. نبى كذاب والى نار جهنم وبئس المصير
> 
> هيقبلوها منى كـــ " إستقراء لعقيدة "  !!!؟؟؟ :spor2:
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعاً مش هيقبلوها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفة لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو عندك فى كتابك حاجة عن النبى محمد (بالأسم)... يبقى أوكية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عندك أيضاً حاجة أسمها نار جهنم وبئس المصير ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى من صميم عقيدتك وأنتى حُرة فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنتى معندكيش للأسف الشديد !![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأوعى تقعى الوقعة السودة دى ولسانك يفلت كدة وألا كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو بقى عنده نصوص إنك مُشركة ...[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ ٱنتَهُواْ خَيْراً لَّكُمْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو بيتكلم من نص مؤمن به .. 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأنتى برضه عندك نص (التثليث) تؤمنين به[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فى نفس الوقت اللى حرق الكتاب المُقدس ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أتحبس خمس سنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهمتيها ؟ ...سهلة وبسيطة 
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> * @ يا إما تحاكموا المسلم اللى بيستقرأ عقيدتة *​


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هم أتحاكموا وأتحبسوا كمان !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى اتحبس أسمه ( أسلام البحيرى ) ما سموش بطرس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتانية أسمها ( فاطمة ناعوت ) ..ما سمهاش تريز 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2016)

يا جماعة انا هكون مبسوطة جدا جدا لو النقاش منتهاش لخناق
 وبما انى متأكدة انه فى الاخر هنتعارك فياريت اللى يدخل يكتب رايه مع ليه او ضد ليه ده اولا وبعدين ممكن ننتقد الاراء المطروحة ولكن برفق ودون نزاااع 
ولو حبيتوا تتعاركوا متتعركوش مع بعض واحد بس اللى تتعاركوا معاه 
 طبعا انتم عارفين هو مين


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2016)

بصراحة انا ضد الغاء القانون 
 رايى من راى جرجس واندهشت جدا ان الكل متفقين على الغاء القانون طيب وبعدين ؟! اه بتحصل انه فى ناس بتتلكك لللناس وناس بتتسجن بسبب القانون ده او النص ده فى القانون زى متفضل استاذ عبود وعرفنا  لكن طيب فى عدم وجوده الوضع هيكون ازاااى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الدنيا هتبوظ اكتر واكتر فى حاليا عقوبة الناس بتخاف منها وومعروفة للجميع يوم متتلغى العقوبة دى والدنيا تصبح سداح مداح هنلاقى العيال فى الشوارع يقولوا يا صليب الحلة زى زمان والمدرسين المتعصبين هياخدوا راحتهم فى حصص الدين و شرح النصوص الدينية 
مش هيكون فى خوف من المحاسبة !!!!


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2016)

*مع او ضد : إعفاء وزير العدل من منصبه ؟!*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما هم أتحاكموا وأتحبسوا كمان !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى اتحبس أسمه ( أسلام البحيرى ) ما سموش بطرس*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]والتانية أسمها ( فاطمة ناعوت ) ..ما سمهاش تريز
> [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*دول كانوا بيستقروا عليكوا انتم مش علينا يا عثل 

:t33::t33:

كانوا فاتحين بلاعة الإسلام عليكوا ولما شميتوا الريحة حبستوهم وقفلتم البلاعة 

:t33::t33::t33:*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *مع او ضد : إعفاء وزير العدل من منصبه ؟!*



يتعفى إية !!!

المفروض يتعدم فى ميدان عام 

إلا رسول الله :t33::t33::t33:​
+++

ذنب اطفال بنى مزار

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون 

من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى ​​​​


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> يتعفى إية !!!
> 
> المفروض يتعدم فى ميدان عام
> 
> ...



يا سيدتى انا بتكلم عن مع او ضد قرار اعفاءه بسبب ما قاله  شايفه انه يستحق تصرفه او كلامه من وجهة نظرك عادى ولا غلط وميصحش يصدر من وزير العدل ! 
وفى المقابل رد الحكومة بقرار اعفاءه ده قرار صائب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> يا سيدتى انا بتكلم عن مع او ضد قرار اعفاءه بسبب ما قاله  شايفه انه يستحق تصرفه او كلامه من وجهة نظرك عادى ولا غلط وميصحش يصدر من وزير العدل !
> وفى المقابل رد الحكومة بقرار اعفاءه ده قرار صائب ؟؟؟؟



لو هيطلعوا العيال الصغيرة ....ضد 

لو مش هيطلعوا العيال الصغيرة ..... مش يعفوة وبس . يولعوا فيه بجاز ​
اقولك على حاجة الحكومة عايزة تعفية 

عشان تدارى علية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> * كانوا فاتحين بلاعة الإسلامعليكوا ولما شميتوا الريحة حبستوهم وقفلتم البلاعة
> 
> :t33::t33::t33:*​


 *[FONT=&quot]لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا سكت كتير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من فضلك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو سمحتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو سمحتى[/FONT]*










*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البلاعات والروائح من  تخصص " إيرينى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقولى أسلام وناعوت فتحوا البلاعة وطلعوا ريحة!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و " إيرينى " حية تُرزق ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لالالالالا ....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] أنا لا أسمح ...[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> بصراحة انا ضد الغاء القانون
> رايى من راى جرجس واندهشت جدا ان الكل متفقين على الغاء القانون طيب وبعدين ؟! اه بتحصل انه فى ناس بتتلكك لللناس وناس بتتسجن بسبب القانون ده او النص ده فى القانون زى متفضل استاذ عبود وعرفنا  لكن طيب فى عدم وجوده الوضع هيكون ازاااى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> الدنيا هتبوظ اكتر واكتر فى حاليا عقوبة الناس بتخاف منها وومعروفة للجميع يوم متتلغى العقوبة دى والدنيا تصبح سداح مداح هنلاقى العيال فى الشوارع يقولوا يا صليب الحلة زى زمان والمدرسين المتعصبين هياخدوا راحتهم فى حصص الدين و شرح النصوص الدينية
> مش هيكون فى خوف من المحاسبة !!!!


*
انا مش مع الإلغاء 

انا مع الإحترام مع قانون الازدراء 
بشرط 
نبدأ الإحترام عن طريق 

حرق اى نصوص ورقية بتعمل فتنة
تكسير إله الفتنة وحرقه 

​*​


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *مع او ضد : إعفاء وزير العدل من منصبه ؟!*


انا ضد تعييينة من اول يوم
لكن لو القصد اقلتة عشان اللى قالة
لا مش مع قالتة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]الوزير منصب سياسى وكلامه محسوب عليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot](وزير العدل) المفروض يبعد عن التصريحات والبرامج الحوارية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مش وزير تموين ولا هو وزير حكم محلى علشان يطلع يرغى فى الفضائيات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماينفعش يجاهر بخصومة شخصية لحد على الملأ ..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زلة لسان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عكست توتر وأنفعال شديد لا يجب ان يتوفر فى القاضى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتوجب إقالته [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما هم أتحاكموا وأتحبسوا كمان !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى اتحبس أسمه ( أسلام البحيرى ) ما سموش بطرس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتانية أسمها ( فاطمة ناعوت ) ..ما سمهاش تريز
> [/FONT]*
> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]





استاذ عبود

هل تتصور بأن محاكمة وحبس هؤلاء الاثنين قد حلّت المشكلة ؟!

وسؤال اخر لو سمحت ..

عندكم شيوخ (رجال دين ) مسلمين موجودين في اغلب الدول العربية ومنها مصر

شغلهم الشاغل تصدير الفتاوى التحريضية والتكفيرية 

هل سيتم محاسبة هؤلاء التكفيريين ؟
كمحاسبة البحيري وناعوت ؟

وشكرا


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *مع او ضد : إعفاء وزير العدل من منصبه ؟!*





اختي الفاضلة ..

بالرغم من ان الموضوع مصري ويخصكم كشعب وحكومة وانتم أدرى بكل التفاصيل

لكن ..

خذيها من اخوكي 

نحن في العراق ياما تبدلت اشخاص (وزراء ) وجاءوا غيرهم
فهل تتصورين بأن هذا هو الحل ؟!

بتغيير الوجوه ؟ ام بتغيير النهج والسلوك والرؤيا ؟

وشكرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> استاذ عبود
> 
> هل تتصور بأن محاكمة وحبس هؤلاء الاثنين قد حلّت المشكلة ؟!


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا ضد ( الحبس ) ودة رأييى من زمان مش جديد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]رأييى أن يتم تغليظ الغرامات وتتدرج حسب مكانة الشخص فى المجتمع وتأثيره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى // غرامة الطالب غير غرامة شخص يمتلك قناة فضائية غير غرامة كاتب مقالة[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التحريض دة حاجة تانية خالص – غير الأزدراء [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا ضد ( الحبس ) ودة رأييى من زمان مش جديد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]رأييى أن يتم تغليظ الغرامات وتتدرج حسب مكانة الشخص فى المجتمع وتأثيره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى // غرامة الطالب غير غرامة شخص يمتلك قناة فضائية غير غرامة كاتب مقالة[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التحريض دة حاجة تانية خالص – غير الأزدراء [/FONT]*​[/FONT]







اهاا

فهمت قصدك حول الغرامات من شخص لاخر
حسب الوقع التأثيري ومنزلة الشخص بالنسبة للدولة والمجتمع


لكن حول الفتاوى التحريضية والتكفيرية ( طبعا هذه غير الازدراء ) وانا عارف كويس

لكن لحد الان لم يتم محاسبة هؤلاء الشيوخ مصدروا هكذا فتاوى

والتي أدت الى مقتل الكثيرين من الناس وهم ابرياء

على اساس الانتماء الديني او العرقي او المناطقي او المذهبي ... الخ

وقد أدت مثل هذه الفتاوى الى اشعال نيران الفتنة الطائفية ( حتى بين المسلمين انفسهم )

لكننا لم نرى اي محاسبة لهؤلاء لحد الان !!!

ما هو الحل ؟!


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> بصراحة انا ضد الغاء القانون
> رايى من راى جرجس واندهشت جدا ان الكل متفقين على الغاء القانون طيب وبعدين ؟! اه بتحصل انه فى ناس بتتلكك لللناس وناس بتتسجن بسبب القانون ده او النص ده فى القانون زى متفضل استاذ عبود وعرفنا  لكن طيب فى عدم وجوده الوضع هيكون ازاااى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> الدنيا هتبوظ اكتر واكتر فى حاليا عقوبة الناس بتخاف منها وومعروفة للجميع يوم متتلغى العقوبة دى والدنيا تصبح سداح مداح هنلاقى العيال فى الشوارع يقولوا يا صليب الحلة زى زمان والمدرسين المتعصبين هياخدوا راحتهم فى حصص الدين و شرح النصوص الدينية
> مش هيكون فى خوف من المحاسبة !!!!



وانت فاكره يا سول انها مش بتتقال 
بتتقال حبيبتى بس بطريقه تانيه يا عباد الصليب 
يا صليب ال....... بتقال لأولادنا فى اى خناقه فى المدارس
ولما مش بيردوا بيتقال انهم جبناء وبحذر ابنى بالذات 
متتكلمش فى الدين مع اى حد لأنهم ببساطه ممكن يتلككوا له ويقول عليه ابسط حاجه سب الدين وساعتها ممكن يتحبس
زى اطفال بنى مزار وزى دميانه المدرسه 
ومازال المدرسين زى ما هما ما اتغيروش  اوى
وهو اسمه ازدراء اديان ده ازدراء الاسلام وبس 
دورى على كل اللى ا اتحاكموا من القانون ده
هتلاقيهم كلهم غلطوا فى الاسلام مش فى المسيحيه 
وابوا اسلام ده كان تصفيات سياسيه مش علشان خاطر عيون المسيحيه يبقى من حقنا نكون ضده وبقوه كمان


----------



## Maran+atha (15 مارس 2016)

الخلاصة:
القانون هدفه الاساسى منع اى احد من كشف حقيقة الاسلام 

فكل البشر الذين يريدوا ان يسألوا عن حقائق كارثية فى نصوص الاسلام 
يتم قول لهم الاجابة المشهورةلا تسألوا عن اشياء ان تبد لكم تسؤكم)

ايضا كل الذين ادركوا حقيقة الاسلام فرفضوا الأستمرار فى هذة العقيدة واصبحوا مسيحين 
فيتم سؤالهم عن سبب تركهم للاسلام فيقولوا مثلا: 
1) رفصهم ان الجنة فى الاسلام هى مكان لممارثة الجنس (مكان دعارة)
2) رفضهم ان القرآن حلل للرجل ان يمارس الجنس مع ملكات اليمين (دعارة مقننة)
3) رفضهم ان يتبعوا اله الاسلام الضار والمكار والمضل والمتكبر والمقيت اى الكاره (نفس صفات الشيطان)
4) رفضهم ان يمارسوا العادات الوثنية وهى السجود فى اتجاه الحجارة (القبلة فى اتجاة الكعبة) وتقبيلهم للحجر الاسود والطواف حول الكعبة 
5) رفضهم لبعض الحقائق التى يتم التعتيم عليها عن رسول الاسلام مثل انه كان مسحور بسبب اليهودى وعدم  قدرته فى التمييز بين روح الملاك والشيطان والخ 
6) رفضهم للأخطاء التى فى القرآن والاحاديث والرويات

فكل الاسباب التى سوف يقولوها والتى تسببت فى تركهم للاسلام سوف تؤخذ ضدهم تهمة ازدراء اديان 

على العكس اى انسان يتكلم بالاساءة على المسيحية يتم تكريمه ويقولوا هذا الكلام تحت بند "حرية رأى"  

ربنا يبارككوا ويعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم دائما 
فيحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم ويحقق كل امنياتكم للأبد آمين


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 مارس 2016)

[SIZE="4" 

القانون ذا صار ماسخ وكأن تلقائيا لازم المسيحي ضده والمسلم معاه عشان يخدم المسلمين فقط في تفكير المسيحين وعشان هما الاغلبيه ترا ما احنا مستفيدين شي
واللي هيتحبسو مننا اكثر مع ان االمسلمين اللي هيتعاقبو بسببه اكثر عشان لسانهم مفلوت ترا ماهو صح لما يتطبق على طرف المنتمي لي ازعل واتحسس ولما يتطبق على غيري انبسط صار لعب انا مع القانون ده لا بد منه في المنطقه ذي المفتونه حاليا وفي مجتمعات متدينه اذا ماراح يحترموبعض بالطيب يحتر مو بعض غصبا عنهم وبقوة القانون قبل لا تتطور الامور وتصير خارجه من السيطره عليها بعد شو نسوي اما تكونو صرحاء مع بعض ونقول احنا مايهمنا الدين ومايهمنا من يزدريه او تقولو يهمنا ونحترم بعض واللي مايحترم نعاقبه لكن سوالف المسك العصا من النص ولما معايا الحق اه انبسط ولما يكون مع غيري ازعل وارفض ماتنفع ..ولما نقول ازدراء اقصد مصيبه تهدد سلامة المجتمع وطالعه من اشخاص بالغين مع سبق الاصرار مو القصد على اطفال يتغشمرون على بعض ..الامارات طلع عندنا القانون ده بسبب سوشيال المديا والاستهبال اللي فيه والطوائف والاديان العايشه عندنا واشخاص فيهم مصممين يعملون فتنه وغيره وفي بلد مسلم ومافيه حتى اقليات دينيه اخرى اول ما انطبق على القانون انطبق على مسلم سخر من الكرسمس..طب احنا في بلد زي بلدنا كان ممكن نقول وطب مالنا لكن رحبنا بتطبيق القانون ده عشان يردع الاخرين ويحافظ علة سلامة المجتمع وعلى مشاعر المسيحين المؤمنين بديانتهم اللي عايشين 
في بلد ماهو بللدهم ومايدينون بنفس الديانه لما يجيهم حقهم كذا يصير المجتمع متسامح مع بعض ونحافظ على حقوق كل الاطراف وكذا الاجيال الجايه تعرف ان اثارة الفتن وازدراء الاديان شي يعاقب عليه القانون ومع مرور الايام تصير ثقافه متاصله في المجتمع وحتى لو تم الغاء القانون بعدين مافي مشكله عشان كذا انا شايفه ان يلزمنا حاليا في المرحله ذي بشرط العداله فيه والا يصير وجوده كالعدم سواء..

ً.........

هلا ملكه اشلونج ؟عسى ماشر شو فيك صار لك مده رايحه جايه على كذا موضوع ولسانك مايكف عن ترديد المسيح مزدري عندهم احنا مزدريين على حسب القران لازم يشيلون الايات الشيطانيه ذي.. وين ومتى ازدرى المسيح؟ المسيح مكانته محفوظه وزينه وهو في القران نبي زين يعني من اولي العزم ماهو حيالله نبي مر في التاريخ ومنسي مافي نصوص ولا تفاسير ولا احاديث تتفسر على انها شتيمه فيه
هو يكمل ايماني واذا ما امنت فيه مايكمل الايمان حتى لو مؤمنه بمحمد وبتشهد كل يوم مليون مره ..الفكره ذي تستفزك؟مفروض ماتسفزك لانها ماتخصك ولانك مالك سلطه على غيرك في شكل ايمانهم به ..لما يجيكي مسيحي ويقلك المسيح نبي فقط ماهو اله هنا استفزي عشان هو عارف ومن دينك وفاهم بس عايزك تفهمي زيه وتصيري تفهمي المسيح زي ماهو فهم..ثم صحيح رسولنا ماهو مذكور بالاسم في كتابكم لان باختصار ماكان موجود
ولكن ماتركتي اني وغيرج اي نبؤه تفهم بطريقه سلبيه والا الزقتوها بمحمد  ما اكثرهم من نبي كذاب مضل الى وحش شيطان وغيره وغيره واااجد ولو سالت اكبر رجل دين فيكم وشو وضع محمد عندكم هيرد عليا مافي ما معترفين بنبوته طيب اشلون مين قالك ماتعترف
به هيقولك كتابي يقول لي كذا مافي نبي واي احد يدعي نبوه كذاب  شو ارد عليه اصير طفله واتقمص يعني ولا اصير انسانه كبيره تفهم ان ذا الرجل عمده عقسده اخرى تلزمه بعدم اعتراف بنبوة محمد كلام القران عن اتباع المسيحين اللي معتقدين الوهيته
قارني بقى بكلام كتابك عن اتباع باقي الاديان وايش يقول عنهم هل تعتقدون بصحة ايماني انا مثلا انا بالنسبه لج مؤمنه ؟  هو في اصلا في دين رايه ايجابي في الدين الاخر يعني في دين يعترف بصحة ايمان اصحاب الاديان الاخر 
في دين فيه ايه ولا سوره ولا نصوص تثبت وتشهد بصحة الاديان الاخرى؟الاسلام ماهو راضي من اللي يتعبدون الله ومؤمنين 
على عكس اللي جاء به وطبيعي المسيحيه ما تؤمن بصحة ايمان اللي يؤمنون بالاله على عكس ماجاءت به على ايش كل هذه الاحتجاج  ؟ ويبدو انك مش فاهمه معنى الازدراء وتعتقدين مجرد اعتقادي بنبوة المسيح يعني ازدراء لك! لا حبيبتي انتي مالج شغلك هذا فقط اعتقادي انا لكن لما اجيك اكسر لك بيت ولا كنيسه هنا اذيتج وازدريتج غير كذا مالك سلطه ولا لي سلطه على ايمانك..عسى وضحت؟..في شي ثاني قلتي ليش مايتقبلون لما نقول ما نؤمن بمحمد ويزعلون ؟ انا شخصيا عندي صحاب هنا واعرف رايهم في ديني  وقارئه مواضيعهم كمان ولكن ما اسوي مثلك وانط لهم واقلهم ليش ماتقولون عليا صح وان ديني ماله مثيل وان نبي صادق عارفه ليش؟ لان ما احب النفاق في العقيده فيهم يعتقدومايشاؤن ويرفضو ايماني وديني هما احرار لكن انا ما اقوله تعال بالعافيه جاملني وقل اني صح ولا تراك تزدريني طالما نتفق في كل شي الا في عقيده مو مهم لكم دين ولي دين وحتى لو هو من نفسه جا جاملني ماراح يزيد من ايماني شي ولا ينقص منه الواثق من ايمانه يمشي ملكا مايتقمص لمجرد ان احدهم قال له ترا ايمانك ماهو صحيح .ومن الاخر وايش عليا من الناس وايش على الناس مني عيشي بهذا المبدا ولازم ذا يكون مبدا كل شخص مؤمن بدين معين والا لو قال بتسلط كتب الاخرين بغيرها واخلي كتابي انا زي ماهو راح يتعب كثيرا ومعصي اصلا تحصل 


[/SIZE]


----------



## Maran+atha (15 مارس 2016)

شكرا كثير للمشاركة 
اختى الغالية هيفاء الهاشمي

مع كل تقديري لشخصك المحترم ليس من الصح ان نعالج خطأ بخطأ اخر 
فمن الخطأ ان لا يحترم الانسان الاخرين تحت مسمى بحرية الرأى
ولكن ايضا خطأ ان نمنع الحرية عن البشر تحت مسمى ازدراء الاديان 
فيجب ان تكون الحرية موجودة وتستخدم باسلوب صحيح فيه الاحترام للكل

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> وانت فاكره يا سول انها مش بتتقال
> بتتقال حبيبتى بس بطريقه تانيه يا عباد الصليب
> يا صليب ال....... بتقال لأولادنا فى اى خناقه فى المدارس
> ولما مش بيردوا بيتقال انهم جبناء وبحذر ابنى بالذات
> ...



*الواد ابنى فى مدرسة خاصة مسيحية 

حلو ؟؟

المهم جه حكى لى ان فيه ولد فى المرحلة الاعدادى واخد رفت تلات ايام 

سألته ليه ؟؟

قال : أصل الولة قال ان الدين المسيحى دا دين ابن و.....خة 

الغريب انه قال الكلام دا و هو بيدرس فى مدرسة مسيحية 

فكرنى بالمسلمين الل فى الغرب الل عايزين يطبقوا الشريعة الاسلامية هناك 

*


----------



## soul & life (16 مارس 2016)

بشوف ان القانون لازم يكون موجود وزيه زى كتير من القوانين الموجودة وللأسف غير مفعلة ودى مشكلتنا  يا اما قانون موجود ومبيتفعلش  او قانون بيتفعل بطريقة غلط وده اللى حاصل حاليا بالنسبة لعقوبة ازدراء الاديان  تلاقى العقوبه بتطبق على فئة معينة والفئة التانية فين وفين لما حد بيتحاسب منهم على اقواله  ده فى حين وجود القانون  اومال لما يتلغى الوضع هيكون ازااااى ؟؟؟؟


*مع او ضد اعفاء وزير العدل من منصبه ؟!*

بصراحة انا شايفة وزير العدل مينفعش التعبير يخونه زى ما بيحصل معانا  وفى حياتنا العادية يعنى فى كلامنا ممكن  منعرفش نعبر عن اللى عاوزين نقوله فبالتالى اللى قصادك هيفهمك غلط ! فبنقول اسف خانى التعبير..

 هو كرجل وزير للعدل الحرف محسوب عليه فلازم يكون ادق فى اختيار عباراته ..

الكلمة من وجهة نظرى انا مهياش غلط او حرام هو كان عاوز يقول اتخن تخين فيكى يا بلد هيتحاسب ههههههه ده اللى عاوز يقوله اصله شكله اسكندرانى وبيجيب من الاخر بس المره دى  طلع بره الكادر دا جاب الراس الكبيرة وده طبعا زعل ناس كتير بيتلككوا فى حكاية الدين دى تحديدا

كان ممكن يقدم اعتذار او توضيح لكلامه وينتهى الموضوع لكن اعفاء  ليه هو مغلطش فى حد وبعدين لو انتم شايفيين اى نبى مبيتحبسش يبقا  اكيد نفس النبى ده  مبيغلطش


----------



## fouad78 (16 مارس 2016)

قانون ازدراء الأديان بيد شيوخ الإسلام
هو مثل سلاح بيد مراهق عصبي وبيضرب بسبب ومن دون سبب

أنا مع إنه لازم يكون في احترام لبعضنا البعض
مثل القانون اللي يمنع القدح أو التجريح (لا أعرف المصطلح القانوني) للأفراد

بس في مجتمعاتنا عدم وجود هيك قانون احسن من وجوده
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> وانت فاكره يا سول انها مش بتتقال
> بتتقال حبيبتى بس بطريقه تانيه يا عباد الصليب
> يا صليب ال....... بتقال لأولادنا فى اى خناقه فى المدارس
> ولما مش بيردوا بيتقال انهم جبناء وبحذر ابنى بالذات
> ...


*
ومش بيتلككوا وبس 
ده ممكن بكل سهولة يشهدوا علينا زور.... حصلت قدامى ومازلت بتحصل 

المهم 
هما بيسعوا لأى حاجة ممكن تودى المسيحى ورا الشمس 
وزى ماقولتى 
قانون الازدراء لصالح الإسلام فقط لا غير 

طيب وهو احنا هنروح بعيد لية 
ماهو المسيح قالنا على كل اللى هيحصل فينا 
سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً للهِ. 3 وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي.
*​*والازدراء قتل *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> اختي الفاضلة ..
> 
> بالرغم من ان الموضوع مصري ويخصكم كشعب وحكومة وانتم أدرى بكل التفاصيل
> 
> ...



*طبعا بتغيير النهج 

بس مايقدروش يغيروا النهج 
لان النهج جالهم  من عند إله الفتنه والإزدراء

يبقا الحل الوحيد
 نستحملهم ونصلى من أجلهم 

ربنا يهديهم لإله المحبه والإحترام ​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *بس مايقدروش يغيروا النهج
> لان النهج جالهم  من عند إله الفتنه والإزدراء
> 
> يبقا الحل الوحيد :blush2:​*


*​**اننا نأخذ من كل رجل قبيلة هههههههههه
.
*​ [YOUTUBE]aoQJt_haBlg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soul & life (16 مارس 2016)

يا جماعة فكرة الموضوع اننا هنطرح موضوع ما شائع وعليه جدال  وهنشوف مين مع ومين ضد وكل واحد هيشرح وجهة نظره هومش يعلق على مشاركات الغير كل واحد حر فى رايه 
وبعدين هو انا حبرى شفاف ولا ايه خلاص عدينا الطرح الاولانى وقانون الازدراء 
منتظرة اسمع ارائكم فى الجديد

*مع او ضد اعفاء وزير العدل من منصبه ؟!*


----------



## fouad78 (16 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *مع او ضد اعفاء وزير العدل من منصبه ؟!*




الوزير أكيد لازم يكون أكثر حكمة في كلامه
بس لو شخص عادي أو مسؤول صغير فأكيد ضد
​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *مع او ضد اعفاء وزير العدل من منصبه ؟!*






وهل يوجد عدل أصلا ؟!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 مارس 2016)

سول شو فيج احنا من وين كل يوم نلاقي موضوع نسولف فيه لاحقين على الوزير خلي نسولف شويه انتي شايفه الاعضاء مانشوفهم غير هني ومواضيع الماي والامهات مايسولف فيها غيرنا انا وانتي ..بالنسبه لزند هذا انا والله ياختي ماعرفه اذا هو رجال زين او مو زين بس اتفق معاج ان التعبير خانه وماكان قصده الاساءه بقدر ماكان يهول ويبي يقول كلامي يمشي على اكبر شارب فيكم.انا بصراحه ما حسيت اني زعلت او جرح مشاعري خخخ بس المصريين شوي متعصبين للرسول تلقى الواحد فيهم يحلف بحياته شو تنتظرين منهم
هذا لو كان فعلا سبب اقالته عشان النبي مو زي ما يقول ياسر عشان لسانه الطويل دائما

انا ابغي اقول شي للي تقول واللي يقول قانون موجود عشان الاسلام ولا المسلمين..اصلا وجوده بالنسبه للمسلمين
وعدمه وااحد تخيلو بكره تم الغاء القانون من عندنا وعندكم ونفس البكره طلع واحد على تلفزيون وبربر على رؤسنا كلام عن الاسلام هيتحاكم بوجود القانون وبعدمه في كل الاحوال هيتعاقب طيب شو المانع نعمل قانون موحد لكل ناس ويساوي بين عقوبة كل الاديان.عشان كذا القانون وجوده مفروض لو طبق على الكل ينفعكم اكثر لان راح يحوش عنكم ناس كثيره تخاف ماتختشيش وياكثرهم وعلى فكره لما طلع القانون عندنا تعمل لنا هشتاق من بعض الاخوه العرب  
ال نهيان تنصرو وطلعو قانون يعاقب على اللي يسيئ للمسيحيه وهات يا مناحه 
الخير واجد عندنا وعندكم واللي كنت اقرا كلامهم نسخه من كلكه في تهويل سوالف يعني انا اطلع مؤيده للقانون عشان ازدراء عقوبته تتساوى بين الكل ومانسكت لما يتعلق بغيرنا يطلع غيري هو الرافض وضده طيب ارفض وعساهم يلغونه بكره ..ماحد خسران شي الا المجتمع اللي كل من عنده كلمه عمل فيها برنامج وزعل الناس


----------



## peace_86 (16 مارس 2016)

*نعم مع إلغاء القانون لأنه بيستخدم في غير محله*


----------



## soul & life (17 مارس 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سول شو فيج احنا من وين كل يوم نلاقي موضوع نسولف فيه لاحقين على الوزير خلي نسولف شويه انتي شايفه الاعضاء مانشوفهم غير هني ومواضيع الماي والامهات مايسولف فيها غيرنا انا وانتي ..بالنسبه لزند هذا انا والله ياختي ماعرفه اذا هو رجال زين او مو زين بس اتفق معاج ان التعبير خانه وماكان قصده الاساءه بقدر ماكان يهول ويبي يقول كلامي يمشي على اكبر شارب فيكم.انا بصراحه ما حسيت اني زعلت او جرح مشاعري خخخ بس المصريين شوي متعصبين للرسول تلقى الواحد فيهم يحلف بحياته شو تنتظرين منهم
> هذا لو كان فعلا سبب اقالته عشان النبي مو زي ما يقول ياسر عشان لسانه الطويل دائما
> 
> انا ابغي اقول شي للي تقول واللي يقول قانون موجود عشان الاسلام ولا المسلمين..اصلا وجوده بالنسبه للمسلمين
> ...



هيفا حبيبتى منورة ... انا مش ضد النقاش وفرحانة  ان الاعضاء ابتدوا يتفاعلوا لكن انتى وانا عارفين ان الطريقة دى بتكون اخرتها ايه !!!! 

ساعات  بنعلق على مشاركات بعضنا وكلامنا بيكون بود ومش وحش لكن احيانا الكلام بيكون فيه حديه واساءات  وبنزعل بعض وبتفقلب بخنااق وفى نفس الوقت بننسى الموضوع الاصلى يعنى من الاخر كده بيصبح الموضوع ساحة للقتال  وكله بينقر فى كله طب وليه ما احنا نلتزم بالموضوع وكل واحد يطرح رايه واللى يعلق يكون فى الاطار ده ومش ضدد النقاش مرة تانيه لكن نكون ملتزمين بفكرة الموضوه ميبقاش الموضوع فى وادى والناس فى وادى


----------



## كليماندوس (18 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> يا جماعة فكرة الموضوع اننا هنطرح موضوع ما شائع وعليه جدال  وهنشوف مين مع ومين ضد وكل واحد هيشرح وجهة نظره هومش يعلق على مشاركات الغير كل واحد حر فى رايه
> وبعدين هو انا حبرى شفاف ولا ايه خلاص عدينا الطرح الاولانى وقانون الازدراء
> منتظرة اسمع ارائكم فى الجديد
> 
> *مع او ضد اعفاء وزير العدل من منصبه ؟!*


اعلم انى فاتنى الطرح الاولانى - لكنى جبت الموضوع من اوله الى ان وصلت الى هنا
و اعجبت بمشاركات و علقت " بلايك " على بعضها لكنى لم اسجل اى شىء لمتابعتى الردود و المشاركات
فا إذا سمحتيلى " سول - صاحبة الموضوع و الطرح " لاقول رايى بالطرح الاولانى :

ساخذ مشاركة " ماريا " على القضية الاولى اولا :


+ماريا+ قال:


> وانتى كمان وحشتينا سول
> 
> انا اولا ضد قانون ازدراء الاديان
> لكن هعمل ايه اللى عايزاه الدوله بتنفذه رأى مش مهم
> ...


لكنى سآخذها بالوضع مقلوبا :
فمع اوضد صدقينى مش هتفرق
ورأى اغلب الناس مش مهم اهم حاجه الاستقرار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لكن هعمل ايه اللى عايزاه الدوله بتنفذه رأى مش مهم 
انا اولا ضد قانون ازدراء الاديان 
وانتى كمان وحشتينا سول

- - - 
كما هو واضح - لم اذد عما قالته شىء " نقل كوبى " لكنه مقلوبا و هذا رايى فى القضية و بنفس هذا الترتيب
- - - 
و احب ان اضيف راى fouad78


fouad78 قال:


> بس في مجتمعاتنا عدم وجود هيك قانون احسن من وجوده
> ​


متفق تماما 
السبب /
حدث جدال واسع بأستراليا من حيث إقرار قانون بتبعية الطفل لجنسية الام - فتمخض ذلك ان اقر حكماء المجتمع و القانونيين باهميه عدم إصدار قانون افضل من إصداره - لان بإصدارة سوف تكون هناك قضايا لهذا النوع من المحاكمات و بما انها قضية مفروغ منها " عرفا " فلا داعى لإستصدار اى قانون لهذا الشان - و كان
فانا مع هذه الحجة - لان و كما يعلم " مطلعى القانون " ان هذا القانون هو موجود منذ ايام السادات - لكنه لم يفعل على ارض الواقع إلا بعدما تولى البلاد ( الحكومة الفائتة  " الاخوان " ) و بعدها ظهرت النعرات الطائفية ...
و ظهر لنا القانون و شغل حيز التنفيذ ...
- - - 
اما قضية الزند " القضية الثانية :
لست مع إقالته !!!
صحيح انه خرج عن النص او الاطار العام - لكنه كان يقصد بعدم جواز التسامح مع احد أيا من كان
لكن ليس معنى هذا انه شخص " مارق " و وجب عقابه بإقصائه
لاننا لو اتبعنا هذه القاعدة - سنمسك على بعضنا و سنستدير على بعضنا متربصين متلككين - و جميعنا يعلم ان الامة المنقسمة على ذاتها ايه ؟
- - - 
لو رايتى " سول " اننى بمشاركتى لكم عن القضية الاولى انه يجب حزفها - سوف لا ازعل
لانى جئت الى الحفلة " متاخرا " :2:


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2016)

انا ضد اقالته علشان السبب ده ، لو كانو أقالوه علشان مش شايف شغله كان أفضل 
لان أصلا انا متأكدة انه مكانش يقصد الاهانه هو كان قصده يوضح ان مفيش حد فوق القانون فالكلام وسع معاه شويه :t33: 
انا مش بدافع عنه ، بس ده مش سبب يتشال علشانه وزير في دوله المفروض انها بتحاول تتقدم
وهو قال حاجات قبل كده غبيه بردو مش أقالوه ليه ساعتها؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]يا جماعة ماينفعش القاضى يُجاهر بخصومة شخصية ضد أحد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مابالنا بوزير العدل ؟ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش علشان هو جاب سيرة النبى ولا علشان جاب سيرة قضية الطليانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ياللا شوفينا لنا حاجة تانية نتعاركوا عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلصنا عركة أمبارح ...عايزين الجديد بقى[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
أرجوك أدينى العركة *​​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]أرجوك محتاج الجُرعة

:new6::new6::new6:
*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2016)

الموضوع التانى عاوزين نشوف الاراء الاغلب هتكون مع او ضد !

وبمناسبة عيد الام وكل امهات العالم بخير .. طبعا كلنا نعرف جيدا  تضحيات الام ولولا تلك التتضحيات ا كان من الممكن تخرب بيوت كثيرة وتشرد اطفال اكثر  .. ولكن من  فترة ليست بعيدة ابتدت تظهر بعض الاصوات  المنزعجة من الاحتفال بعيد الام وتجاهل دور الاب فى تكوين واستقرار الاسرة 

*مع او ضد : الاب مظلوم  ودوره فى الاسرة مهدور والاضواء مسلطة على دور الام وتضحياتها 
رغم ان تضحيات الاب ودوره اكثر من دور الام بمراحل ؟!*


----------



## fouad78 (19 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *مع او ضد : الاب مظلوم  ودوره فى الاسرة مهدور والاضواء مسلطة على دور الام وتضحياتها
> رغم ان تضحيات الاب ودوره اكثر من دور الام بمراحل ؟!*



الأب طبعاً دوره مهم
ومهم أيضاً تسليط الضوء على دورهم في حياة الأسرة

بس أعتقد أن المرأة تهتم بهذه الأمور العاطفية أكثر من الرجل
أنا لحد الآن لا أعلم موعد عيد الأب 

فلنعط الرجل ما يهمه "التوعية بدوره"
ولنعط الأم ما يهمها "الإهتمام والعاطفة" تسحتقها 
​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2016)

فيه دول فيها عيد للأب بردو زي الام وانا شايفه انه لازم يكون فيه عيد للأب بردو تقدير لدوره المهم 
بس أبدا عمرها ماكنت تضحيات الأب اكتر من الام ،ومعلش مع احترامي لكل الآباء ، شيء معروف ان تضحيات الام اكتر ، كفايه الحمل اللي بياخد من صحتها والكالسيوم والحديد بتاعها ، وتلاقيها علي سن الأربعين كل عضمها واجعها وسنانها بتوقع 
ده غير التربية 
مش عارفه مين اللي بيقول تضحيات الأب اكتر وعلي اي اساس؟ هما كده الرجاله لو جاب لنفسه كوباية مايه يقولك انا ضحيت ههههههه:t33: ديه دعابه


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2016)

*مع او ضد : الاب مظلوم  ودوره فى الاسرة مهدور والاضواء مسلطة على دور الام وتضحياتها 
رغم ان تضحيات الاب ودوره اكثر من دور الام بمراحل ؟!



بصراحة انا ضد (مع او ضد ) في هذا السؤال بالذات *




*




لأن كل واحد منهما (الاب والام ) يكمل احدهما الاخر

الاب له دور معين والام لها دور الاخر والاثنان يشكلون  الحياة الزوجية والعائلية

وشكرا
*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *مع او ضد : الاب مظلوم  ودوره فى الاسرة مهدور والاضواء مسلطة على دور الام وتضحياتها
> رغم ان تضحيات الاب ودوره اكثر من دور الام بمراحل ؟!*


اولا : اشكرك على هذه اللفتة الذكية و العادلة فى آن واحد

ثانيا :* مع*
و لان دور الاب فى المنزل عموما غير واضح كما دور المرأه - لكن عليه عوامل كثيرة لإنجاح الاسرة و إستمرارها

و لذا - يطلق البعض " اقلية " على ذات اليوم بـ ( عيد الاسرة ) ليكون مشمولا بأب الاسرة 
" يعنى يخدلو هديه هوا كمان " هههههه
كل سنة و حضرتك طيبة و بخير و يعود الايام عليكى بكل خير :smile02


----------



## Maran+atha (20 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *مع او ضد : الاب مظلوم ودوره فى الاسرة مهدور والاضواء مسلطة على دور الام وتضحياتها
> رغم ان تضحيات الاب ودوره اكثر من دور الام بمراحل ؟!*



*شكرا كثير للموضوع *
*اختى الغالية soul&life*

*بصراحة الاب مش محتاج لعيد حتى يشعر بنجاحه بواسطة تقدير من حوله *
*الاب او الراجل بصفة عامة بيشعر بنجاحه فى عمله وفى توفير متطلبات الاسرة *

*اما الام فهى بصفة عامة بتضحى من اجل انجاح من حولها *
*فهى تذاكر الدروس لكى ينجح اطفالها المدرسة*
*تشارك زوجها فى صنع القرار لكى يعطى هو القرار النهائى *

*دور الام اساسى ولكن معظم دورها مختفى عن الانظار *
*فعندما ينجح الطفل فى الدراسة يجد من يقول برافو للطفل انت متفوق *
*ايضا عندما تكون القرارات فى البيت صحيحة فيقولوا ان رجل البيت صانع قرار حكيم *

*قليل من الناس من يذكر ان اساس العمارة (او المبنى) رائع *
*ولكن معظم الناس يقولوا هذة العمارة رائعة قوية حتى فى وقت الزلزال لم تهدم *
*فكثير من ينظر لنهاية المنتج ولا يذكر مراحل الانتاج التى ادت الى هذا المنتج *

*الام اساس والبناء هو الطفل والاب عامود هذا البناء*

*فالعمود ظاهر اكثر من الاساس وياخذ تاكريم اكثر *
*فبالتالى لا يحتاج الاب الى عيد لأنه واخد التكريم لأنه دوره اكثر ظهور *

*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما *
*فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.*​


----------



## soul & life (21 مارس 2016)

بصراحة يا جماعة دور الام فى حياة الابناء والاسرة عموما  عظيم  وتضحياتها اعظم  
انا عن نفسى اتعلمت من امى الكثير  لكن فى كل عام من عيد الام  بلاقى ان بابا  ملهوش يوم نحتفل بيه زى ماما رغم ان معظم الاباء  عمرهم بيخلص وهما كل همهم انهم يعيشوا ولادهم فى مستوى  معقول  كتير الاب بيضحى براحته  علشان يحسن مستوى معيشتهم 

ولكن بعض الرجال بيكونوا انانيين وبيكون الراجل بيفكر فى نفسه وترك هموم البيت  لزوجته  بعتقد القلة دول هم السبب فى اننا نعتبر دور الام بيتفووق على دور الاب بمراحل  و لم نحتفل بيو للاب مثلما بنحتفل بعيد الام 
انا عندى ام رائعة واب اروع ما يكون ربنا يخليهم  ويديهم الصحة والعافية وعلشان كده بصراحة انا كل عيد ام بعمل حسابى انه عيد ماما وبابا ويارب تكون دى فكرة تعمم فى كل اسرنا الجميلة 
كل عام وماما وبابا بخير وصحة وسعادة


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2016)

مع او ضد : التعليم فى مصر يمنح شهادات وليس تعليم ؟!


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> مع او ضد : التعليم فى مصر يمنح شهادات وليس تعليم ؟!


ليا مقولة خالدة مع اصدقائى بخصوص الجزئية دى
حلوة خالدة دى فيها شوية  نفخة كدابة ههه
انى بعد 16 سنة تعليم لم استفد غير شىء واحد
القراءة والكتابة
ام الثقافة العامة دى اجتهاد شخصى خارج هذا الاطار المسمى تعليم


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> ليا مقولة خالدة مع اصدقائى بخصوص الجزئية دى
> حلوة خالدة دى فيها شوية  نفخة كدابة ههه
> انى بعد 16 سنة تعليم لم استفد غير شىء واحد
> القراءة والكتابة
> ام الثقافة العامة دى اجتهاد شخصى خارج هذا الاطار المسمى تعليم



ههههههههههههه ولا يهمك خد راحتك محدش غريب
انا متفقة معاك


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2016)

انا مع وبصراجة بيجى عليا لحظات بيصعب عليا تعب العيال والفلوس اللى بتتدفع للمدارس الخاصة وكلها تحايلات علشان خاطر نكون راضيين عن مستوى التعليم ومع الاسف كله بيروح هباء لان احنا بنحسن من ناحية المكان وطريقة تعامل المدرسين  وكمبنى وهكذا يبقى الاهم والمهم المناهج عقيمة وفاشلة ومكلكعة ومع الاسف بنحاسب العيال على درجاتهم وبنقسو عليهم اذا درجاتهم كانت قليلة وبنتناسى انهم ملهومش اى ذنب
بعض طلاب الجامعات بيكون لديهم اخطاء املائية واخطاء تكسف  معلومات عامة صفر
ثقافة صفر  مجرد شهادة ورقة لا اكثر او اقل .


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مارس 2016)

المدارس عليها الشهاده واحنا علينا التعليم (الدروس الخصوصيه)
فأنا مع للأسف 
ام المدارس الخاصه صدقينى زيها زى مدارس الحكومه فى التعليم 
الفرق بس اننا بنكون مطمنين على اولادنا اكتر فيها
علشان مش بيختلطوا بأولاد مش كويسين


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مارس 2016)

مشاركة ملخفنة - عطل مطبعى - نعتذر


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مارس 2016)

*مع

تماما كما قال الفنان عادل إمام بمسرحيته : (دى بلد بتاعة شهدات صحيح ) *


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> مع او ضد : التعليم فى مصر يمنح شهادات وليس تعليم ؟!




عنا في سوريا
أنا مع
​


----------



## soul & life (28 مارس 2016)

*شايفيين ان مجلس النواب مهمش ملهوش اى دور فعال  مع ولا ضد ؟!*


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *شايفيين ان مجلس النواب مهمش ملهوش اى دور فعال  مع ولا ضد ؟!*


مجلس العارررررر
اول مرة اشوف مجلس بيدافع عن بيان الحكومة
دى الحكومة ذاتها مكنتش حاطة فى بالها كدة:smil8:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *شايفيين ان مجلس النواب مهمش ملهوش اى دور فعال  مع ولا ضد ؟!*


 *[FONT=&quot]على رأى الفنان " أشرف عبد الباقى " فى مسرحية ( شئ من الخوخ )*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا راجل دومرقاطى ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]نروح ناخود العزا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا نوجعد ناكل لوجمة الاوال ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (29 مارس 2016)

أنا بقول نوجعد ناخدوا لوجمات الاول 

شايفة انه شكلى وملهوش اى دور فعال ومشفتلهوش موقف عدل اهم حاجة بس ان النواب بيقبضوا مرتباتهم وطالبين زيادة  لا وايه دول تعبوا  وواخدين اجازة  هاها هاها


----------



## كليماندوس (1 أبريل 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *شايفيين ان مجلس النواب مهمش ملهوش اى دور فعال  مع ولا ضد ؟!*



*مع
للاسف مع - مع - مع
- - -
موضوعك جميل و يفتح المجال لتبادل الآراء و الافكار و يعمل حراك " بدون عراك "​*


----------



## soul & life (7 مايو 2016)

سورى على فترة الانقطاع عيد وامتحانات وانتم عارفين الكعبلة بقا  نستأنف حوارنا 
مع او ضد 
حكومة شريف اسماعيل اثبتت فشلها ونهايتها قربت ؟!


----------



## grges monir (7 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> سورى على فترة الانقطاع عيد وامتحانات وانتم عارفين الكعبلة بقا  نستأنف حوارنا
> مع او ضد
> حكومة شريف اسماعيل اثبتت فشلها ونهايتها قربت ؟!


فاشلة تماما
المجلس المتخلف ادالها الثقة لسبب واحد
انة لو كان سحب الثقة منها
حزب الاغلبية فى المجلس مطالب بتشكيل الحكومة فى غضون شهرين
معرفش المجلس هيتحل
وطبعا هما عارفين انهم مش هايعرفوا لان اختيارهم فى المجلس كان بطريقة بتنجانية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> مع او ضد
> حكومة شريف اسماعيل اثبتت فشلها ونهايتها قربت ؟!


 *[FONT=&quot]أييييييييييييييييية ...فين أيامك يا "مٌبارك" لما كانت الحكومة تقعد سبع وتمن سنين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أياااااااااام .... ما علينا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أيتوها حكومة هتعجبكم ...الفشل مش فى الحكومة ..الفشل فينا أحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أنا (ضد) أنها فشلت ...و(مع) أيامها قربت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن دة العاتييى من بعد فوضى ينايم [/FONT]*​ 


grges monir قال:


> المجلس المتخلف ادالها الثقة لسبب واحد
> انة لو كان سحب الثقة منها
> حزب الاغلبية فى المجلس مطالب بتشكيل الحكومة فى غضون شهرين
> معرفش المجلس هيتحل


 *[FONT=&quot]بطل غش وخليك فى ورقتك ....[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (7 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أييييييييييييييييية ...فين أيامك يا "مٌبارك" لما كانت الحكومة تقعد سبع وتمن سنين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أياااااااااام .... ما علينا ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أيتوها حكومة هتعجبكم ...الفشل مش فى الحكومة ..الفشل فينا أحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أنا (ضد) أنها فشلت ...و(مع) أيامها قربت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن دة العاتييى من بعد فوضى ينايم [/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]بطل غش وخليك فى ورقتك ....[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


عليا النعمة ما بصيت فى ورقة غيرى ههههه
مش بعرف اغش بغشش بس:new6:[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2016)

*مع او ضد *
*حادث الطائرة المنكوبة حادث ارهابى مدبر وليس حادث بسبب خطأ فنى بالطائرة *


----------



## بايبل333 (20 مايو 2016)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة الحتة دى 
بصى انا عندى شك كبير فى روسيا 
ازاى معرفش 
الطائرة الاولى كانت روسية 
الطائرة الثانية روسية 
.....................................
مشروع الضبعة مصر ملزمة انها تدفع كل شهر مبلغ من الملايين الدولارت لروسيا على مدار 25 سنة طيب او اتوقفت مصر عن الدفع ..؟؟
ملزمة بفائدة 150 %
مصر تجيب منين طيب ..؟
روسيا سحبت السياح 
مش عارف لية متخوف من روسيا


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة الحتة دى
> بصى انا عندى شك كبير فى روسيا
> ازاى معرفش
> ...



غريبة ! رغم ان مصر و روسيا الفترة الاخيرة كانوا زى الثمن على العسل وحكاية الطائرة الروسية مأثرتش فى العلاقات بين البلدين هذا ما يقال والله اعلم هههه


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2016)

من وجهة نظرى العلاقات بين مصر وفرنسا الايام الاخيرة كانت واضحة وقوية كمان فى تصاريح نزلت عن تعاون مصر وفرنسا امام الارهاب الغاشم  وما حدث للطائرة المصرية اتية من مطار فرنسى  كان رد فعل على توطيد العلاقات المصرية الفرنسية ! وبرضو الله اعلم


----------

